# Room Treatments



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been looking into acoustic treatments for my room for a little while now. Anyway I have been in contact with a local supplier of foam traps & panels and managed to get six bass traps to play with.

It was interesting moving them around the room, the acoustical benefits were more noticeable when located at the front of the room although the in-room response was worse, I guess this can be attributed to the traps have a big impact on the mid bass.

Anyway I’ve organised to get some acoustic panels to play with also in a couple of week’s time. I have attached an image of some of the results as I was moving these bass traps around. This data is from two subs one either side of the room at the front with only gain adjusted, i.e. no EQ, phase and delay corrections invoked.

The mic was at the listening position and calibrated to 75Hz.

I will update this when I get the panels and traps and can really have a play with both.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:raped: It's Richard finally posting!!!!

Hey man... where ya been? Good to see ya posting.

We just transferred servers so I don't think our attachments are not working yet. The DNS name servers haven't propagated just yet. But we do have a Members Photo Gallery you can upload the pics to and then use the link underneath to post an inline image.

Looking forward to reading about all this... I've been threatening to change my panels around some... get them out from the wall.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Sonnie!!! I know I’ve been slack, but at least it’s a start.

Here is the image again.










The pink line is the best with the traps in the back corners, interesting how having the traps up front behind the subs blue line, and then one trap behind each sub, and one trap positioned at the first reflection point yellow line has created this null that moves around as you move the traps.

Hehe look at the nice room gain I get centered around 26Hz

Looking forward to getting the panels and seeing how good I can get the in-room response.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What in the world kind of traps are those? I've never seen any that have an effect down that low before... generally about 80hz is as low as they work. Wow! Whoever makes those will make a mint with them. I can see Ethan W. having a hissy fit over those.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

These traps are supposed to be good to 55Hz, although since playing with these and talking to the distributor, they have sent my data to their design guys who are working on some to attack the 26Hz gain as well.

I wasn’t sure if I could post information on the product, here it is, if it breaches your guidelines please delete the link. I will take some photos of them in room hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That link is perfectly fine. Interesting too!


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Sonnie,

Just arrived, by chance, and I saw this:

> I can see Ethan W. having a hissy fit over those. <

ROF,L. Not hardly. :laugh:

My guess is the graphs are normalized. BTW, what software is that?

--Ethan


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

I use ETF5 and export the data to excel.

This was purely an experiment to see what and if any benefits could be obtained from installing bass traps, it was not about tweaking the room at this stage.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ethan and welcome to the Shack!

I'm not all that up on panels... although I've read a lot of your stuff in various places. Most of it seems to fly right over my hillbilly head.

So... do you think maybe they are not really effecting that area? I'm a little mystified by what I'm seeing I guess.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Likewise Sonnie, I’ve read a lot on Ethan’s site as well, it is very good reading. I’m glad he has joined your forum and hope that he can be of some guidance to the members here as he is on other forums.

From what I can gather Ethan doesn’t have much time for foam treatments, which is okay as he has far more knowledge about the subject of room treatments than I’ll ever have.

I’m of the opinion if they can fix some of the problem modes in my room and fit in with the décor for an affordable price then I’ll be happy.

I guess we all have different priorities, and although I realise that room acoustics play a big part in the reproduction of the sound, not all of us can modify our HT rooms to suit and have to have some compromises.

One of the benefits I have at the moment is being able to try these panels/traps before I buy, and if I can get the in-room response reasonable flat at my seat before EQ then they will have served their purpose.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

da


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't have expected foam to have that kind of effect... then again most of what I know has also come from Ethans many postings in the various fourms.


----------

